
Ask HN: Which Non-Tech SubReddits Do You Recommend to this Virgin? - artur_makly
I&#x27;m embarrassed to say..but I&#x27;ve never been on Reddit.<p>Do I live under a rock? No. It&#x27;s just that Reddit&#x27;s UI&#x2F;UX always confused me, to say the least.<p>However, I&#x27;m willing to look past these cosmetic transgressions and finally dive into the unique content and conversations which most HN folks here swear by.<p>Having said that, please list your top 3 subreddits ( the more off-the-grid the better ) which I should definitely check out. thanks!
======
jpxw
Reddit is at its best with its smaller communities. The only time I ever use
reddit is to check in on one of these. Just find a subreddit for one of your
interests and enjoy.

------
Bostonian
If you are interested in quant trading, the algorithmic trading SubReddit
[https://www.reddit.com/r/algotrading/](https://www.reddit.com/r/algotrading/)
is good.

~~~
artur_makly
thanks but no Tech, Biz, or dumb Meme stuff please.

and more like:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/todayilearned/](https://www.reddit.com/r/todayilearned/)

